# seerose richtig einpflanzen



## hapua (25. Mai 2009)

hallo, ich beabsichtige mir eine seerose für meinen teich anzuschaffen. doch leider habe ich keine ahnung wie ich sie richtig einsetzen soll. 
mein teich ist ca. 150 cm tief. die seerose hingegen hat eine länge von ca. 100cm. kann ich den korb einfach auf den grund verankern und warte dann ab bis sie die entsprechende hat um an der oberfläche zu blühen?? oder muss ich sie so einsetzen das die blüten bzw. blätter an der oberfläche schwimmen?????
zum einsetzen in den pflanzkorb wollte ich ein gemisch aus gewaschenen kies, quarzsand und mutterboden verwenden. ist das i.o ???? 
wäre toll wenn mir jemand einen rat geben kann.


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hallo hapua

Die Seerosen in ein Kies Lehm Gemisch pflanzen .
Und Mineralische Düngekegel in den Wurzelbereich stecken.
Kein Mutterboden verwenden .
Ich würd die Seerose auf die angegebene Pflanztiefe setzen .
Hab aber glaub ich auch eine die für 60 cm ist und es von 90 cm nach oben geschafft hat . 
150 ist bestimmt für viele Seerosen zu tief . Gibt aber auch für diese Tiefe welche .
Mal sehen was andere dazu sagen.


Lg
axel


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

hallo ???

Dein Substrat ist 

(@ Axel: warum keinen Mutterboden ? )

Es gibt über weit 200 Arten von Seerosen.
Pflanztiefen von 20 cm bis 200 cm.
Mit "hat eine länge von ca. 100cm" meinst du wahrscheinlich die Länge des Stängels.
Welche Sorte das ist, weißt du nicht ? 

Wenn Nein, dann würde ich sie so stellen,dass die Blätter 5-10 cm unter Wasser sind.
Und dann langsam tiefer stellen, wenn die Blätter nach oben gewachsen sind.
Wenn sie zu tief steht,geht die Blühwilligkeit verloren.

Und gegen ein,zwei Düngekegel hat sie bestimmt nix.
Geht aber mit Mutterboden auch ohne.

Mutig ausprobieren,wenns keine spezielle,teuere "Zicke" ist.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Servus Eugen

Genauso habe ich meine in 2m tiefe versenkt, aber nicht stufenweise ....

Schwupps ... und unten war sie :crazy

Aber die Blätter haben sich schnell nachobengekämpft 

Und Blühwillig war sie danach auch sehr


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hi Helmut,

es kommt halt auf die Sorte an.

wenn jemand fragt,ob ich bei 180 cm noch stehen kann, sage ich 
halt plöd,wenn der namenslose Frager nur 165cm groß ist.


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hallo Eugen

Ich dachte im Mutterboden könnten zu viele organische Nährstoffe sein die das Algenwachstum befördern . 
Was den Seerosen wiederum nicht gut tun .

lg
axel


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hi Axel
gestern fotografiert.

Diverse Rosen in Sand/Mutterboden (lehmhaltig) und Düngekegel.

Siehst du Algen 


Sorry für die schlechte Qualität, sollte eigentlich für mich nur zur Doku dienen.
Die Färbung im Wasser ist dem Bodengrund und meiner zuvor erfolgten Umtopfaktion zweier Rosen geschuldet.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Eugen ....

Bei deinen viiiiiielen Pflanzen .... 

Da kann sich keine Alge auch nur Ansatzweise durchsetzen :shock


----------



## axel (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hallo Eugen 

Das sieht Klasse aus bei Dir 
Ich seh keine einzige Alge.
Nehm alles zurück :

lg
axel


----------



## Eugen (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hi Helmut

die zwei Bilder zeigen meine 2 Seerosenteiche.
Ausser den Pflanzen,die du siehst, sind da keine drin.


----------



## BigP (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Eugen
> 
> Genauso habe ich meine in 2m tiefe versenkt, aber nicht stufenweise ....
> 
> ...



Hallo Helmut, wie lange hat sie denn gebraucht, bis sie den Weg nach oben geschafft hatte??? Ich habe letztes Wochenede eine weiße Seerose in 1,80m versenkt; der Gärtner meinte, er hätte das damals so gelernt und es habe immer funktioniert. Er hat mir extra eine weiße Rose verkauft, weil die diese Wassertiefe angeblich gut verkraftet. Auf dem Anstecker habe ich dann später etwas von 90 bis 100cm Pflanztiefe gelesen...:beeten


----------



## Casybay (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Hallo,
warum stört sich die Seerose an Algen? Und braucht man denn Düngekegel?
Die Seerose ist doch eine Pflanze mit Nährstoff -Bedarf, wenn man Algen hat spricht das auch für Nährstoffe im Teich, erspart man sich bei nährstoffreichem Wasser nicht den Dünekegel?
lG
Carmen


----------



## Digicat (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: seerose richtig einpflanzen*

Servus Marco

Leider, kann ich mich nicht erinnern (ist schon gut 5 Jahre her) 

Glaube aber nicht das es lange gedauert hat, eine Woche vielleicht ... 
bis die Blätter aus 2m Tiefe an der Oberfläche waren.

Später als sie sich im Teich wohlfühlte ... schoben die Blätter schneller an die Oberfläche ... 3-4 Tage ....

@ Carmen:
Ich hatte die Seerosen damals in Kies/Schotter (16/32er), ohne Erde in herkömmliche Pflanztöpfe (wie man große Gartensträucher bekommt) gesetzt und so im Teich versenkt. Sind nie gedüngt worden und haben herrlich und üppig geblüht. 

Hier die Wurzeln in 2m Tiefe,
 
die natürlich im Laufe der Zeit ausgebüchst sind :crazy.
Der Grund (kein Substrat) war mit Armdicken Wurzeln bewachsen, aber ich habe auch nie den Mulm abgesaugt.


----------

